
Ask HN: Any good book recommendations for aspiring product managers? - jklein11
I am thinking about making the switch from Software Engineer to Product Manager. Does anyone have any books that they can recommend as must reads for product managers?
======
tucaz
Let’s get this conversation started.

What do you see is the role of a product manager?

